# Back In An Outback



## Jeff_D (Feb 28, 2017)

After a nearly 5 year hiatus, I recently purchased a new (to me) 2015 310TB. Our first trailer was a 2004 21RS which we sold when the kids got a little too big. We then moved into a 2008 Tango 299BHS which took us all over the Western States. I have always kept an eye on Craigslist and RV Trader and when this unit popped up I was intrigued. Did some homework and took a 70 mile drive to check it out. Both my wife and I really loved the layout especially the very versatile front garage which will be primarily a second bedroom for our 16 and 18 year old kids (when/if they choose to travel with us) but also serves as bike storage or a dog hangout. We thought about it for a week and then pulled the trigger. Been working on it constantly since then. We added a Fantastic Fan in the kitchen area, replaced the medicine cabinet with a mirror, replaces all incandescent lights with LED, solid sliding door in place of the fabric accordion, magnetic screen for ramp door opening, new floor registers and lots of other touches to make it our own.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Look awesome!! :ibbanana:


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

I've been looking for near a yr for a used 310 TB. Hard find in western Canada. I'd be curious of cost of a used 2015 in the U.S. Send me a PM if you care to. Thanks


----------



## Parrothead (Jul 17, 2015)

Congratulations! Sounds like you guys are having fun! Would you share what you used for the solid sliding door, and the garage screen door? I'I'm looking at doing these mods, have seen some products on-line, but not many that were actually installed. I'I'm interested to see how you did these, thanks.


----------



## Jeff_D (Feb 28, 2017)

The screen was purchased from Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M674HFL/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The 60" X 80" fits great. Quality seems pretty good. I'm not sure that the half of the Velcro that attaches to the wall is going to stay put long term but that can be upgraded to industrial strength later if need be.

The door was custom. I used a Stanley sliding door track https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000KL27Y6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 cut down to 58" and attached it to a 2 X 3 header. The door is 29" X 75 3/4" which provides a 1/2" overlap top and sides. I framed it using 1 X 2 with metal corner braces. I used 3/4" Styrofoam insulation to provide some extra rigidity and sound deadening then skinned it using some paneling I found on clearance for $5 at HD. I intended to paint it but my wife likes the look of the paneling. The finished product is 1 1/8" thick, relatively light weight and cost about the same as a 30" hollow core door off the shelf. The biggest driver of cost was the poplar 1 X 2. The dirt cheap 1 X 2 used for furring is all bowed and twisted. This weekend I will build a wood valance and it will be complete. I will post a couple pictures when I'm done.


----------



## Parrothead (Jul 17, 2015)

Excellent, JeffD, look forward to the pictures. Thank you


----------

